# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) شروحات :  غيير الخطوط لأغلب اجهزة اندرويد التي لم يتوفر بها خيار تغيير الخط

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا بعد محاولات عديدة لتغيير   الخط   في الجهاز بطريقة سهلة وغير معقدة  وبعد البحث والبحث المكثف وجدت الكثير من الطرق الصعبة والطويلة +   الخطوط   المتوفرة قليلة حتى جربت احدى الطرق ونفعت ولله الحمد  وهي طريقة سهلة لتغيير   الخط   العربي أو أي لغة ثانية ، بس رح اركز في موضوعي هذا على اللغة العربية وقريبا إن شاء الله اضيف اللغة الانجليزية  أول شي _لازم تكون عامل روت للجهاز_ <<< اذا ماسويت فلا تكمل ،ديور ورح سو روت لجهازك وتعال كمل 
ادخل الرابط ادناه لعمل الروت لجهازك  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثانيا حمل برنامج Font changer   وهو مجاني بالماركت الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] طبعا يفضل النسخة اللي بالماركت عشان كذا ماحطيت له روابط على مواقع الرفع المشهورة  بعد ماتثبت البرنامج اشبك جهازك بالكمبيوتر ورح تلاقي ملف font changer زي الموجود بالصورة.  انسخ   الخطوط   الموجودة بنهاية الموضوع داخله  وانتبه لا تنسخها مضغوطة فك الضغط عنها وانسخها مثل كذا .  انا هنا نسخت   الخط   الاندلسي بدون ماحط الملف المضغوط  طبعا انت تنسخ كل   الخطوط   وتلصقها بالمجلد  ملاحظة : بالنسبة للي مايظهر عندهم الملف هذا حل   الاول: انك تنقل البرنامج الى الذاكرة الخارجية عن طريق برنامج app 2 sd
الثاني : انك تنشئ ملف على الذاكرة الخارجية ثم تنقل   الخطوط    عليه وبعدها عن  طريق اي برنامج تصفح النظام على الجهاز مثل root browser  بعدها تروح من  خلاله للذاكرة الخارجية ثم تبحث عن الملف الي انشأته ادخل  عليه وحدد   الخطوط    ثم اعمل للخطوط ( لا تعمل للملف ) نقل وبعدها ارجع على ذاكرة الهاتف وابحث  عن البرنامج وضع   الخطوط   فيه 
وسلامتك  
نكمل الشرح   اذا خلصت من النسخ افصل الجوال من الكمبيوتر  ادخل على البرنامج font changer اضغط basic  وبتلاقي   الخطوط   اللي نسختها موجودة      اضغط على   الخط   اللي تبيه  بعدين Apply رح يطلب منك تعيد تشغيل الجهاز وافق  ورح يعيد تشغيل الجهاز  وبعدين مبروك عليك   الخط     التحميل الخطوط   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  منقول للفائدة

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك خويامحمد

----------


## yassinox

merci

----------


## محمدحسنى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------

